# Xbox live latency problems w/ AT&T U-Verse



## Thatwhiteguy (May 1, 2006)

I am reposting this from DEC 24 cause no one replied to it.

My problem concerns xbox live as well as computer connectivity. It seems that 
Constantly my connection is just very bad. I will be playing Full Tilt poker, and it takes 20 seconds to reconnect about every 3 minutes. When i get on my Xbox 360 elite, Halo 3, I will connect to a game, start and my connection goes from green to dead red, and sometimes ill even get disconnected from the game. I talked to Xbox live on the phone, they thought it was an MTU problem, so we bumped my mtu from 1364 to 1500, still a bad connection everywhere. I, personally, assum this problem has to do with at least one of the following;
my computer and xbox are connected to a router in my room, and that Ethernet cord from my router to my modem is +100 ft long.
We has a wireless router, one wireless laptop connected, and about 3 computers/2 xbox 360s connected with wires.
ill be online for awhile, so any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
My internet is with AT&T U-Verse
Router is a Netgear GS108 v2
Modem is a 2wire 3800 HGV-B
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thatwhiteguy (May 1, 2006)

No help


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Not an expert on networks, but a couple of things jump out. If yo uhave a 100' of cable, this could well be th eproblem. Unluess it is a very, very good cable, you wil get a lot of loss onit, especially if it is coiled up in one place, as most tend to be.This causes feedback, because even when shielded, there is a tad of lrleakage, and if you have effectively 20 or 30 cables bundled together, each carrying the same signal, slightly unsynched, then chances are it wil cause problems.
Second one is, you say the xbox is connected to a router, and that you have a wireless router. Do you mean that its a case of x box--> long cable--> router--> wireless connection to source? If thats the case, then definitlely need to lok at the system. Long cables are bad, and having a wireless at the end of it could be the final straw. Interference or loss in the cable, which will increase as it is used more and thus heats up, could lead to a signal weak enough to not be sent through the router effectively, and cause lost packets. E$nough of these, and yo uget alost signal. 
So, i would suggest getting the shortest cableyou can, and connecting directly to the source if possible. The laptop connection SHOULDNT make any real diffeence, as the whole point of a router is to carry multiple connections. 
Hope it heps


----------

